# 39/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Mar 14, 2011)

Great trucks posted in week 38! Loved those big ol' work trucks! Heck, I loved 'em all! 

Ok, this week's theme is:

INSECTS

Find a bug and chase it around with your camera until you get a shot to share! 

And the rules... HERE


----------



## bslatton (Mar 15, 2011)

grammostola rosea.  thought i would get this guy out and let him explore a bit.  i know technically hes not an insect, but close enough.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool shot. We will go ahead and include spiders, much to Crickett's dismay. 



bslatton said:


> grammostola rosea.  thought i would get this guy out and let him explore a bit.  i know technically hes not an insect, but close enough.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 15, 2011)

Getting ready for the picnic!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2011)

Spiders are not insects! For some reason I had a feeling somebody was going to post one though. That's ok! I'll just scroll really slow & cover my sceen as needed. I will admit the 1st shot caught me by surprise. I will search for an insect tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 16, 2011)

I was afraid that INSECTS would come up for the CHALLENGE before it warmed up enough up here for many to come out. But I got lucky and this one showed up to model for me. I heard a lot of professional photographers try to pickup their models after the shoot so that's what I did. Unforutnally I applied a bit to much pressure with the pliers when I tried to pick it up  There will be a cremation at the next trash burning. Feel free to join in at the Brown Burn Barrel Crematorium for the service. We request that in honor of my model that you wear a 

YELLOW JACKET


----------



## boarhunt-r (Mar 17, 2011)

*buzzing around*

shot this guy flying around outside today


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Shoo fly dont bother me*

Shoo fly dont bother me


----------



## cornpile (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice shots everyone,love the fly Mrs Piggy.Its a great macro.Heres my bug


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 18, 2011)

*Heres my Insect*

American Hover Fly Metasyrphus americanus


----------



## carver (Mar 18, 2011)

Fine shots of "Insects" everyone


----------



## Browtine (Mar 18, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## stev (Mar 19, 2011)

Hand held macro of carpenter bee


----------



## Beanie24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thought I'd show this Luna moth for the challange.


----------

